# Sanderianums growing?



## Danielparry (Oct 26, 2020)

How hard are sanderianums to grow??
Are they more suited for the more experienced growers or are they no different to any other paph to grow?


----------



## musa (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello Daniel,
they are to grow like any other multiflowered Paph of section coryopedilum, therefor not too difficult.


----------



## emydura (Oct 26, 2020)

I think others have had more experience than me in growing this species. But my experience so far, is that they are really slow growing. Much slower than other Paph multiflorals such as rothschildianum or phillipinense. I got a flask off Sam Tsui 3.5 years ago. They have been incredibly slow. Most have barely grown. In comparison my roths are much bigger and grow way faster. I haven't lost many though. I have read from others that they can be extremely slow growing until they reach a certain size from where they can take off. So if you start off with a large flowering size plant, you have a greater chance of success.


----------

